# System updaten, aber richtig

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich mache 1x pro Woche dies:

```

layman -S && eix-sync && emerge --jobs 5 --update  --deep @system @world -av --tree --newuse --keep-going && emerge @preserved-rebuild -av1 --tree && revdep-rebuild -- -av1 --tree && dispatch-conf && emerge --depclean -av && glsa-check -l affected

```

gibt es eine (noch) bessere Möglichkeit? Habe ich Redundanzen drin?

Danke

----------

## schmutzfinger

```
eclean-dist -d
```

 würde ich am Ende noch machen. eix kann auch irgendwie layman overlays synchen. Es empfielt sich auch immer mal eix-test-obsolete zu benutzen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eclean-dist -d
> ```
> ...

 

eix-test-obsolete ist schon sehr gut, nur zeigt es alles nur an, aber verändert leider nichts. Es gab mal ein Programm, was /etc/portage aufgeräumt hat.

----------

## Christian99

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> eix kann auch irgendwie layman overlays synchen.

 

"*" in die Datei /etc/eix-sync.conf eintragen.

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

## furanku

Sollte das revdep-rebuild nicht eher nach dem emerge --deplean kommen? Ansonsten wäre ab und zu ein lafilefixer --justfixit vielleicht angebracht um veraltete .la files zu reparieren. Es gibt übrigens einen ähnlichen Thread im Documentation, Tips & Tricks Forum.

Ansonsten wäre ich generell bei solchen langen Kommandozeilen zum automatisch Abarbeiten etwas vorsichtig, leicht übersieht man während dabei etwas in den Ausgaben oder kommt durcheinander, an welcher Stelle das Update nun hängen geblieben ist. Auch benötigen einigen spezielle Pakete wie ein neuer xorg Server, python oder emacs  ... Updates doch wieder spezielle Nacharbeit zwischen automatisierten den Schritten, so daß man nach dem automatischen Update doch öfters noch einzelne Schritte manuell wiederholen muß. Wenn man ganz kritisch ist kann einen AFAIK auch das --keep-going doch noch reinreißen.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ergänzend dazu läuft im englischsprachigen Forenteil gerade der Thread seven steps to upgrade Gentoo system.

Edit: Erm .. Link wurde oben schon gepostet, habs übersehen, sorry.

----------

